# FS/FT: Green Killing Machine



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Selling Green Killing Machine 24W for $55. Good condition.

Or trade for cool pleco(s) or bunch of cories.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## Mike Hunt (Sep 13, 2010)

Still have this bad boy ?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

yes... bump bump bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

added green killing machine


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

still available - bump!


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

How old is it and is the bulb still good. What does King eds sell it for. Actually I'm going there today so I gueSs I wwill find out


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got a replacement bulb from KE $39.99
This is the BIG UV filter


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

how much is the whole unit itself at king eds. will it clean cloudy water cause i dont have green water.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Rajan said:


> how much is the whole unit itself at king eds. will it clean cloudy water cause i dont have green water.


I have no idea how much the whole unit costs.
I got mine from Rainforest Pets on February.
Got the replacement bulbs @ KE because the indicator light doesn't come on.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bumping


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Now selling for $55


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Also willing to trade for cool pleco(s) or bunch of cories


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

GKM is *on hold*


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

SOLD! More available - message me or wait for post.


----------

